# Erfahrung aus dem Grenzbereich der Fahrphysik



## Misao

Hallo Leute, wie geht's? Ich brauche noch mal Ihre Hilfe: 

Heute übersetze ich über Rennsport und mein Problem ist mit dem folgenden Satz:

Die Erfahrung aus dem Grenzbereich der Fahrphysk, Anforderungen, die weit über das im Alltag genutzte Potenzial hinausgeht, stehen weiterhin am Beginn jeder Entwicklung.

Mein Versuch.

La experiencia por los límites de la física del motor, peticiones que trascienden ampliamente el potencial utilizado día a día, existen todaía al principio de cada creación.

¿Tiene algún sentido?

Danke im Voraus!

Misao


----------



## Sidjanga

Hallo,

ich habe den Satz hier gefunden, finde aber in jedem Fall, dass er unvollständig und/oder grammatisch nicht korrekt ist.
Insbesondere steht _Anforderungen _scheinbar isoliert und Singular/Plural stimmen nicht überein: _Erfahrung _(Sing.), _Anforderungen _(Pl), _hinausgeh*t*_, _steh*en*_. 
Mir ist nicht klar, was wozu gehören soll - und, wie gesagt, es scheint etwas zu fehlen.
_
Die Erfahrung *aus *dem Grenzbereich..._  - hier verstehe ich, dass es _la experiencia obtenida de._. heißt (ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob _por _in deiner Übersetzung ebenso zu vestehen ist).

_*Fahr*physik_ - bezieht sich nicht (nur) auf den Motor, sondern auf die Fahreigenschaften im Allgemeinen. Heißt das im Spanischen .. _*del *motor_?

*Anforderungen* - requisitos, condiciones, exigencias (lo que se le exige al material para soportar el estrés/las tensiones mecánicas en este área)
Hat _peticiones _die gleiche Bedeutung?
_
...stehen weiterhin am Beginn jeder Entwicklung_ - (ich verstehe hier: ) _siguen formando la base/el punto de partida de cualquier desarrollo_

Ich weiß nicht, ob's was hilft. Das Hauptproblem ist für mich der (unvollständige?) deutsche Satz.
.


----------



## lady jekyll

Hola, Misao y Sigianga:

Yo también le he estado dando vueltas a la frasecita que tiene tela, y como en español no puede dejarse una frase de la siguiente forma porque no tiene ni pies ni cabeza en cuanto a concordancia...

*La experiencia adquirida en el ámbito de la física del motor, las exigencias que  sobrepasan ampliamente el potencial que se invierte día a día, todavía se encuentran a las puertas de cualquier desarrollo.  
* 

...mi propuesta sería la siguiente (pues así es cómo entendería yo la frase):

*La experiencia adquirida en el ámbito de la física del motor y las exigencias de este, que sobrepasan ampliamente el potencial que se invierte día a día, todavía se encuentran a las puertas de cualquier desarrollo.
* 
Ya me diréis si sería factible una modificación de este tipo.

Saludos a las dos.


----------



## Sidjanga

Pues a mí me parece que lo has solucionado de maravilla. 

Y en vista de la frase original, mucho mejor aún.

¿Así que _encontrarse a las puertas de algo_ es (más o menos) lo mismo que _ser el punto de partida/formar la base de algo_?

Saludos


----------



## Misao

Muchas gracias a todos por la ayuda.

A mi también me pareció que la frase tenía algunos fallos gramaticales, por eso no estaba segura de haberlo entendido bien. 
Al final traduje "Anforderungen" como "exigencias" y decidí omitir "Physik" y dejar simplemente "conducción" en terminos generales. 

Gracias mil por la ayuda


----------



## lady jekyll

Sigianga said:


> Pues a mí me parece que lo has solucionado de maravilla.
> 
> Y en vista de la frase original, mucho mejor aún.
> 
> ¿Así que _encontrarse a las puertas de algo_ es (más o menos) lo mismo que _ser el punto de partida/formar la base de algo_?
> 
> Saludos



Eres una joyita, Sigianga...  He intentado arreglar la frase en lo posible, porque no podía dejarse una traducción literal... Y esa ha sido mi interpretación.

"Encontrarse a las puertas de algo" no sería exactamente lo mismo (significa que está a punto de suceder, es decir, está próximo al inicio de algo) pero creo que es lo que se quiere transmitir en la frase alemana. Lo más correcto y exacto sería lo que tú has propuesto. (yo he sido un "poco demasiado" libre...)

Además, acabo de ver que mi frase no es del todo correcta gramaticalmente: habría que sustituir 'este' por 'esta' ya que se hace referencia a la 'física del motor'.

Y en cuanto cambiar 'física del motor' por 'conducción', Misao, me parece que se alejaría bastante de la idea original... o incluso si decidieras poner 'conducción del motor', no tendría tampoco mucho sentido, ¿no crees?

Saludetes.


----------



## Misao

Bueno Lady, igual tienes razón con lo de "fahrphysik"...
Ahora no la tengo delante, pero creo que al final lo dejé así, a ver qué os parece:

La experiencia en los límites de la condicción, exigencias que traspasan ampliamente el potencial utilizado día a día, se encuentran todavía al principio de cada creación.

Con "creación" se refiere, creo, a cada vez que empiezan con la fabricación de un coche, o a la preparación de un coche, pues se trata de un texto unido a un preparador de coches. 

Un saludo, 

Misao.


----------

